# iPAQ Questions???? Urgent



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As promised, here comes my barrage of Ipaq questions ;D ;D

Bought the HP/Compaq iPAQ 5450 along with the Tom Tom Navigation kit (really like the way the Sat Nav looks, but i'll come back to that).

I'm hoping that most of the later iPAQ's will have a similar set-up/logic. These devices, do not come with a comprehensive user manual  which given their size & functionality is crazy, but here goes anyway.

1. The iPaq can see & scan my corporate wireless network, both in the UK & the US, but for some reason i can't seem to access the Internet using this connection. Surely the idea is that wherever the iPAQ can see a wireless network, it should be able to surf & collect email (security allowing).

2. I use Outlook 2002/XP  on my home PC & Lotus Notes  at work. I have 2 sudo seperate ActiveSync profiles, so it syncs everything at home, but just Favourites/Files & AvantGo at work. Is there any way of keeping this, but getting the work sync profile to read and sync with Lotus Notes? Someone has mentioned Intellisync (we have an office copy), but i'm not sure how it works.

3. The Tom Tom Sat Nav after working all morning Â yesterday for my drive down to London, now comes up with the error message "Cannot determine location of data. Please re-install etc" I have not deleted anything or changed any settings that i'm aware of, so why is this happening. Could it sort itself out, once its connected up again in the car? as right now its in its desktop cradle (this would seem a little odd though).

4. What exactly can i use the Infra red stuff for? My mobile is Bluetooth (Nokia 6310i) although my company won't swith on the GPRS functionality  & i can't see any real connection benefits to the infra red.

If need be, i'll re-install the whole Tom Tom application later this week, but my biggest issue right now is this Wireless, Bluetooth, Internet issue. Surely the major advantage of this unit is the ability to access data remotely, but i can only access the Internet from the Pda when its connected to my laptop or home pc via its cradle.

Please, please help someone, this is driving me crazy. If possible, supply me a contact number so i can be talked through some procedures
Thanx ;D


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

>4. What exactly can i use the Infra red stuff for? My mobile is Bluetooth (Nokia 6310i) although my company won't swith on the GPRS functionality & i can't see any real connection benefits to the infra red

Some uses of infra-red:



Beaming data to users of older iPAQs, Palms etc
Syncing with laptops that have ir but no Bluetooth
Remote Control for your hi-fi, DVD etc (with appropriate software)

Bluetooth is still quite new technology, that's why bluetooth GPS receivers are still so expensive.

On the TomTom data problem, do you have an expansion card or is it installed in the main memory of the device? If it's on a card it might be worth re-seating the card to make sure it hasn't come loose. Also if something has renamed the folder-name assigned to the expansion card, that could upset things.


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2002)

I use the site http://www.pocketgps.co.uk
quite a lot - it contains the latest info. on portable satnav systems and lots of forums including one for Tom Tom.

Spotted this thread in the Tom Tom forum:

Hi,

I've just installed TomTom Navigator but the problem is that when try to run it, it comes up with the following error: Cannot determine location of data. Please re-install data and/ or application.

I have tried to reinstall the program many times but no luck. My program is installed in the Ram on the ipaq and the map is installed on a CF card.

Can anyone help?

I think TomTom may have made a blunder in the latest set of CD's they've sent out, as I've been having quite a few emails from people who have just purchased TomTom Navigator in various countries and they've had the same problems. You could try the following (this is what TomTom Support will suggest you try) but I don't think it will make much difference:-

- Do a soft reset on your Pocket PC
- Remove TomTom Navigator from your Pocket PC
- Remove TomTom GPS from your Pocket PC
- Remove any map from your Pocket PC
- Install TomTom Navigator application, Voice files and GPS to the 
internal memory of your Pocket PC
- Install the map(s) on your Pocket PC ( may the external memory)
- Do a soft reset on your Pocket PC
- Install the TomTom Navigator upgrade
- Install the TomTom GPS upgrade

If the above doesn't fix it (and do try every option), then contact TomTom support and explain to them that you've tried this and they'll probably ask you send the CD back to them and they'll send out a replacement. If you have to do this, make sure you send it recorded so you have proof of delivery.

-----------------
Dave Burrows
Pocket GPS


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> 1. The iPaq can see & scan my corporate wireless network, both in the UK & the US, but for some reason i can't seem to access the Internet using this connection. Surely the idea is that wherever the iPAQ can see a wireless network, it should be able to surf & collect email (security allowing).


You need to set up the connections (start/settings/connections) to do this you can download a connection manager from http://www.microsoft.com/mobile/pocketpc/downloads/connwiz.asp

I dont really know if that will do it as I dont have wireless lan on my 3870 so I have no experiance configuring it. ???



> 2. I use Outlook 2002/XP on my home PC & Lotus Notes at work. I have 2 sudo seperate ActiveSync profiles, so it syncs everything at home, but just Favourites/Files & AvantGo at work. Is there any way of keeping this, but getting the work sync profile to read and sync with Lotus Notes? Someone has mentioned Intellisync (we have an office copy), but i'm not sure how it works.


To Sync with lotus you need Extended Systems XTNDConnect PC 
http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=XTND0001&asource=CMQ-H3870
Again I have not actually used it myself ???



> 3. The Tom Tom Sat Nav after working all morning yesterday for my drive down to London, now comes up with the error message "Cannot determine location of data. Please re-install etc" I have not deleted anything or changed any settings that i'm aware of, so why is this happening. Could it sort itself out, once its connected up again in the car? as right now its in its desktop cradle (this would seem a little odd though).


Make Sure you have downloaded the latest tomtom version 1.5 from the tom tom web site.

If that does not do it check is you can see the map directory using the file explorer, if you cant a re-install should do it, I have been using TomTom for months without problems

Goodluck

JustinP


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thank you so far everyone.

Looks like the Tom Tom issue is with the flash jacket (thanks Theos) for some reason, my iPAQ was no longer seeing the flash jacket & memory card. No idea how this has happened as its only a couple of weeks old.

I've now fixed this little issue, by removing the jacket & performing a soft reset, then doing the same with the flash memory etc etc. So this is resolved (bit pissed off that the machine is that fragile). One other question on this issue, it took about 2 hours to install the Full UK map onto my 128mb flash memory card, is this normal?? & second question, i'm off to Imola for the GP in April & noticed that i can get other European maps, but i'm gonna need a 1gb flash memory, is there any way to transfer memory card data between cards, or will i have to uninstall the map from the 128mb & do a new install on the 1gb??

I', gonna try this conection wizard, but i'm sure i've already downloaded it, so has anyone else got any suggestions as to why i can't hit the Internet or email, yet i can see & access my corporate wireless LAN.

Thanks again ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Another question??

Am i able to designate where to install new apps i.e. in the Flash memory card instead of the base memory. I know i can move attachments i.e books & maps etc by using the File Explorer, but i,m never given an installation option.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Still not managed to find an answer to why i can't connect to the internet using wireless. The bloody device can access wireless points (my London office, my Philadelphia office & even CDG Airport today) so why can;t i access the Internet??

Does anyone know of any decent forums for iPAQ or the like??

Cheers.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

>Am i able to designate where to install new apps i.e. in the Flash memory card instead of the base memory. I know i can move attachments i.e books & maps etc by using the File Explorer, but i,m never given an installation option.

Depends on the application. When you're installing the TomTom maps for example, the installation program asks if you want to put them in main memory or a storage card, but some need the data to be in a particular place.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've only got 1 tip for you, Paul....

you obviously aren't cut out for gadgets, so stop buying stuff when you don't understand how to use it....

*lol*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Tim ;D

Looks like you may be right


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Does it have fingerprint recognition built into it? That is such a cool gadget!!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Yes, it has the biometric fingerprint scanner, but still no fcuking Internet Access & thats pi$$ing me right off.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Do you use Proxy Servers that requre Authentication? We use MS ISA Server and if User Authentication is enabled my iPAQ doesn't work..... 
User Authentication is seamless when you have a MS Windows network and Users logon (Internet Explorer on Windows can send the currently logged-on user credentials to the proxy server invisibly). Pocket IE hasn't got the ability to Autenticate via a proxy server.

Andy


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Andy,

We don't have a proxy server on our Office WLAN (don't tell anyone though ;D).

I may have to fire a question into HP on Monday as i'm getting pissed off with this. The whole point of getting the iPAQ was that i could connect almost anywhere the device could see a wireless network


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Paul, sorry I can't help with your problem, but just as an aside, I've been looking at this Tom Tom software and it looks excellent. This is the application I've been waiting for to make me buy an IPAQ! I really like the voice commands feature, but has the IPAQ got an external speaker, or can you plug in a pair of headphones? Have you tried it?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Hi ChrisTTopher

TomTom uses the ipaq built in speaker which is ok just as long as your music is not playing too lowd. I have tried to wire the ipaq erphone socket up to the chorus II without any success.

Also the best gps source you can currently buy is the socket bluetooth one which connects without wires and doe not flatten the ipaq battery.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Chris,

As Justin says, the software is let down by the iPAQ's volume. Even without the car stereo on, at normal road speeds its very difficult to hear. I assume you could put a single earpiece into the iPAQ headphone socket, but i don't really like driving round with headphones or an earpiece on.

The software is excellent & as accurate as any system costing Â£2000+. The graphics are superb & it even zooms into junctions to give you better visual directions. The only downside is that the backlight oges out after 10mins, so its very difficult to see the display. I'm gonna try & find a workround for this. The system displays direction of travel, distance countdown to next navigation change, speed & how many satellites its currently picking up (my record is 9).

I'm looking at hardwiring the GPS system into both cars, so all i'll have to do is take the iPAQ between vehicles. A second GPS set-up is only Â£113, so for ease of use, its a bargain.

Visually its very nice & the accuracy is excellent. Once i've sussed out the backlight issue, volume issue & its hardwired, i'll be very happy ;D ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> The only downside is that the backlight oges out after 10mins, so its very difficult to see the display.


We have an older model ipaq, & I think you can configure the backlight to stay on permantently if it is plugged into the mains. Can you get a car-charger for it? Perhaps this would solve the issue...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Sat Nav kit, comes with an in-car charger (cig-lighter adapter), but the only back-light option on the iPAQ when running from external power seems to be a maximum of 10mins.

I'm gonna check if there is an aditional setting within the Tom Tom software to keep the backlight on longer.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't think TomTom lets you change this, but jgoodman00 is right - in the backlight settings you should have two options, one for battery, the other for external power. As I recall you just untick the checkbox, then the light never goes out. I don't have my iPAQ to hand to check this out, though.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Looking at mine, there is a check box next to the 'Turn backlight off after...' combo button...


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Help!!

Globetrotter GPRS wireless internet card for my iPaq finally arrived yesterday. Great excitement - would be able to download emails and access inernet on the move!! So put in simm card and......

But as with all things iPaq, it is not that simple!! Software on accompanying cd was for card being used on a laptop, so tracked down pocketPC version and installed.
iPaq now recognises the card and appears to connect to internet but it is does not. Some more investigation revealed that this card does not support voice! 
Am I correct in assuming that it will not be able to use my mobile phone simm card to dial out until I get some telephony voice software?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks again everyone. You were right about the backlight on external power issue. it was just a checkbox, so sorted that one out.

Still can't do the Internet, but got one of our internal IT bods to look at the device today, so fingers crossed.

Paula: The iPAQ world is a cruel one (or so i'm finding)


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Something I dont understand though:

It would appear that when it is in its cradle it is on, & so is the screen. The screen does not appear to turn off.
Surely this is then susceptable to screen-burn as any normal monitor would be???


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Still can't do the Internet, but got one of our internal IT bods to look at the device today, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Paula: The iPAQ world is a cruel one (or so i'm finding)


Paul,
Can you get the internet now?
I bought a new simm card as did not want to use my existing phone one. I was told that you can only have GPRS on a contract?
So am currently on 'pay as you go' card just to get the iPaq dialling out. The guy in the Vodaphone shop set it up and it dials out and connects. But can't use it as a phone because I need the voice s/w.

Got it home and tried to connect iPaq to internet again - doesnt wor now again!! Another Guy, who sets up iPaqs, will be in shop next tuesday so will have to pay him an extended visit!!


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> Surely this is then susceptable to screen-burn as any normal monitor would be


I think you only get screen-burn on CRT screens not on LCD or TFTs, so your IPAQ should be OK

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I think most modern CRTs aren't susceptible - this was mainly a 'feature' on green-screen CRTs used for dumb terminals, and the early monochrome 'Hercules' displays. However the pretty Windows animated screen-savers are probably here to stay, required or otherwise.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

You dont get the pretty animated screen-savers on the IPAQ seemingly...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Great hardware that is let down by crap Operating System software. It is possible to get Linux onto the iPAQ by the way - if anyone is interested on how, IM me and I'll find the documentation. Only word of warning is that it is (apparently) a one way change. Â :-/


----------

